# Direct Connect Hub für Linux



## _root (28. September 2004)

Hi alle zusammen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht wer von eich weiss wo ich nen Direct Connect Hub für mein Linux Debian Server herbekomme. (Server ist ohne GUI, nur Console)

Hbae gehört das es sowas geben soll, finde aber nichts dazu. Bei google.de kommt wie so oft nur Müll raus.

Ich danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MfG aCid


----------



## Sway (29. September 2004)

Ein blick in die Konsole sollte bei Debian reichen...



```
sway@bitch:~$ apt-cache search dc hub
dcgui - Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)
dchub - DC (Direct Connect) hub clone
dctc - Direct Connect Text Client
opendchub - DC (Direct Connect P2P network) hub clone
rccp - Console frontend to DCTC - Direct Connect (peer-based file-sharing)
```


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2004)

Off Topic:
Was ist denn ein Direct Connect HUB?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sway (29. September 2004)

Kannst dir das wie ne Mischung aus Emule und FTP vorstellen. Das wird hauptsächlich auf LAN-Partys benutzt um ... legale?! ... Daten zu sharen/saugen


----------

